# Quick question about a snail



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't have a clue how these things just show up, but they literally came outta nowhere in my 25. None of my tanks have these guys until now. Haven't added anything new that would have had them except for maybe a red lotus bulb a few weeks ago. Unfortunately I did reacquire the other spiral type snails that were in my 10g before I upgraded it to the 25 & that was expected. I noticed a few of these crawling around the other day, mainly because of the one pictured. If it is the one I seen the other day it was only the size of my largest assassin snail. Today I seen it crawling on the glass and was twice the size of my assassins lol I presume they are the typical pond snails but my question is....will the assassin's kill them too even though they are much bigger? I really hope so lol I didn't know they even got this big. I am guessing I will have some free puffer food available soon lol


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks like a typical pond snail. I got them as a huge problem. My assassins are working hard but can't keep up wit their pop growth. I suggest u fish out the bigger ones so they don't reproduce and leave the smaller ones as assassin snail food


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea I'm doing that as well as making up a couple snail traps. Afraid it might beat up the assassin snail lol Really sux having 2 pain in the butt species of pest snails. Half tempted to pull all the fish out and get a couple of puffers lol only have 3 assassins as it is and noway they can keep up. Thanks for the input Trevor


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

just get a couple clown loaches and problem solved!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Being as it's only a 25 gal tank I was debating that idea, but I might try that & see what happens ....thanks Mike


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

not too big for the assassins. good algae /detritus feeders, safe for plants.


----------

